# Breeding Exodons



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Im thinking of buying a couple of dozen exodons and it would be interesting if they bred down the road. There isnt a lot of information regarding exodons and breeding. Anyone here try it/have experience breeding them? According to the web, there was one case a couple decades ago. Other then that, no solid information.

Would it be safe to assume that the breeding habits of exodons are similar to other tetras?

thanks and mods please move this if it doesnt fit here.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yea one case ..... lol good luck man


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

lol good point, but im sure its very possible if enough thought is put into it. People probably havnt put too much effort into it yet


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

anything is possible


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

OPEFE has a report on an exodon breeding that occured in a heavily planted 10 gallon tank (IIRC) by a little girl. I would suggest a densely planted to the hilt, not just a few bunches here and there. A 10 galllon should be rather easy to grow out a minature jungle rather than a big tank.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Fubb...if you do try this please let us know your progress it would be neat if it happened


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the info and support. It wont be for a couple of months but it would definately be interesting to try this.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Forgot to add, and this goes without saying, the water should be absolutely pristine. Grade A water quality to provide the best possible conditions to breed. OPEFE should have more info on this.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

A big tub, heavily planted, auto water changer, good current w/ dead spots, very consistent feeding regime. One thing i'm sure is prob constant w/ tetras is being left alone for the most part. These are all my assumptions.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

will fake plants work in place of live?


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Try using a nanocube it would provide good filtration and lighting for plants....also you could a get aCO2 block for it and it would be overkill


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trivium160 said:


> Try using a nanocube it would provide good filtration and lighting for plants....also you could a get aCO2 block for it and it would be overkill


Nano cubes arnt really that large (under 30 gals and have a small foot print since its a cube) so they wouldnt be very good.
I would get somethign like a 30 breeder or larger if you can. A nice cannister like an xp3 would work well and you could plant under some pc lighting.

It tough to answer if fake plants would work since nothing is really known on what stimulates breeding. If i were you i would just go with live because it is more natural and looks better.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Try using a nanocube it would provide good filtration and lighting for plants....also you could a get aCO2 block for it and it would be overkill


Nano cubes arnt really that large (under 30 gals and have a small foot print since its a cube) so they wouldnt be very good.
I would get somethign like a 30 breeder or larger if you can. A nice cannister like an xp3 would work well and you could plant under some pc lighting.

It tough to answer if fake plants would work since nothing is really known on what stimulates breeding. If i were you i would just go with live because it is more natural and looks better.
[/quote]
I was just reading the report of the girl with the 10gal. All my info has no credibility on this subject just responding to previous history.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well im sure a nano cube could work in just sayign its not ideal based on cost and size and you could probably breed them in it but your chances are much less then if you had them in a 100g


----------

